# Installing backdrop on metal shelving system



## malcolmg (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a shelf layout mounted using the Elfa modular system. I would like to attach a backdrop and wondered if anyone has any ideas about this. I‘ve 3D printed a flat surface that hooks into the slots on the vertical rails, so could use those (The red Object in the photo). Has anyone tried any other way of attaching backdrops to this type of shelving? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I keep seeing Masonite in front of / against of the verticals, painted light blue with slots cut to make a U shape around the horizontals...Bead of (gorilla ?) glue on the metal verticals to hold it...Or Velcro..(hardware store has it in cut-able strips)....


----------



## malcolmg (Jun 23, 2017)

Or I could glue velcro to the 3d printed flat surface shown above! that way I'd avoid having to cut the masonite! thanks for the suggestion


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

You don't glue on Velcro.. It comes with a peel off film exposing a sticky surface on both Pos. and Neg. strips...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You're either way overthinking it, or you have some other criteria you're not sharing.

Is your backdrop mounted on or made of a solid material? How much does it weigh? Are you trying not to damage the wall? Does it need to be removable? What is your actual layout made of? There are probably a million different ways to mount a backdrop. Help us narrow it down some.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I have to say I've looked at these phots three or four times an read your post just as many, and don't have a clue what you are talking about or what you are trying to explain.


----------

